# Smoke House vs Off Set Smoker



## HBailey (Aug 7, 2020)

I am thinking of building a small smokehouse with the pit directly underneath instead of buying a new metal smoker.  Anyone know how different the cooking is and whether I will be able to get the heat up enough to cook on it?   Any advice would be appreciated.  HB3


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

I don't know much about smoke houses but there are tested designs out there that will accomplish your goals.

If I was going to make a smoke house, I would make it with an off set firebox.  You don't want flames getting inside your smoke house.

This book is a good start.








JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2020)

You should PM 

 pops6927
, he has built a really great smoker & could give you plenty of advice.
Al


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 7, 2020)

I've always wanted to build a cinderblock pit in my yard. I thought I might give it a shot during these difficult times, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 7, 2020)

Found a burner for smokehouse
					

I'm planning on building my own wooden smokehouse week after next, provided my vacation coverage allows me to go on vacation 2/13-19. I'm winging it on the design, modeling it after the smokehouses my dad used in his store (Koch) in a scaled down version. But, the one thing I've struggled with...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



My smokehouse build, had it for over 10 years and it performed great!  Temps ran 225° to 290° at meat level.  Absolutely no problem having the burner under the meat, using drip pans in between to catch drips and juices (disposable aluminum pans).  I gave it to a friend @ medical conditions and unable to squat down to feed the chunks into the iron frying pan on the propane burner.  Got a pellet smoker in its place.


----------



## Nick-IA (Aug 24, 2020)

Built mine this year with a firebox underneath from an old cast iron wood stove.  No problem getting temps regulated up to 300. The pic of what I built is my profile pic


----------

